# Sky box resets today anyone?



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

My sky box seems to have reset to the "help" channel twice today. First time (as far as I know) was mid-Big Brother, and again it happened mid-Big Brother's Big Mouth

Have they done some maintenance updates today, or do I need to pull some plugs and reset the box?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

There only send resets around 4-5am - if you box resets at any other time then it has detected a fault itself (or is overheating).


----------



## Wonder_lander (Jan 13, 2003)

Mine reset in BB too


----------



## boyz (Apr 9, 2001)

Mine did it in BB, and then on E4 about half an hour later. Panasonic DSB31.


----------



## britcub (Jan 19, 2004)

Yes, this happened to me yesterday too, Panasonic digibox.


----------



## paxton (Mar 5, 2002)

Mine did it midway in BB too (1040pm-ish) ... but that was due to a total powercut in the area. Lasted 40mins.


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Mine reset mid BB too.

Had all kinds of problems yesterday, the SkyHD box seemed to be constantly losing a signal on one of its two tuners.


----------



## paxton (Mar 5, 2002)

From the other threads, I think this must all be related to the dodgy National Lottery advert. 

Although if the ad caused the powercut in my area, then I'll be impressed by the power of the HD box and slightly concerned of it's abilities.


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

Seems to be caused by a TV ad for The National Lottery (possibly with some badly coded interactive content?)

Oops! Just spotted the post above!


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Badly coded Sky software more like. It shouldn't matter what the broadcasters send out, the Sky software shouldn't bomb out like that!


----------



## TheBear (Feb 21, 2001)

That's like saying Windows shouldn't crash if someone installs some dodgy software...!

At least the Sky box is failing (fairly) gracefully by resetting and not locking up completely. 

If it were the Sky stuff that was badly coded how come other advertisers haven't experienced problems? It's all down to whoever coded the National Lottery stuff. My thought is that it was rushed and not tested properly before release.


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

Happened here too right at the start of the last ad break during BB.

Box showed the "Searching for listings" popup but you could still hear the audio from the advert in the background. Then it jumped straight to the Interactive menu.

Annoyed the wife cos it had been recorded by TiVo so she missed the final part of BB. Had to manually set TiVo to record this mornings repeat.


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Windows shouldn't crash if someone installs dodgy software!


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

Rob Randall said:


> Happened here too right at the start of the last ad break during BB.
> 
> Box showed the "Searching for listings" popup but you could still hear the audio from the advert in the background. Then it jumped straight to the Interactive menu.
> 
> Annoyed the wife cos it had been recorded by TiVo so she missed the final part of BB. Had to manually set TiVo to record this mornings repeat.


Glad it wasnt just me imagining things then !!!!

I got the same and it was in a lottery advert.

"Searching for listings"
BACKUP
"Interactive Menu"
BACKUP
"998"

Had to manually change back to 104


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Rob Randall said:


> Annoyed the wife cos it had been recorded by TiVo so she missed the final part of BB. Had to manually set TiVo to record this mornings repeat.


You may still have an annoyed wife - reports on Digital Spy's Sky forum are that it's still happening this morning. Same ad - starts with someone fiddling with the top of a goal and then "searching for listings". It then dumps you in the interactive menu (of all menus!) and then after about 5 minutes of this you get the Sky customer channel 998.


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

aerialplug said:


> You may still have an annoyed wife


No change there then ! 

I'll have to tell TiVo I don't receive C4 on Sky and then it should record BB off Freeview instead. Too late for today's repeat - I'll see if I get killed when I get home from work


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

Rob Randall said:


> Too late for today's repeat


It's repeated again on E4/E4+1 AFAIK


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

Benedict said:


> It's repeated again on E4/E4+1 AFAIK


I just checked and it's on E4 at 15:40 and E4+1 (obviously) at 16:40. I just sent a text to the missus to tell her to watch it then (just in case the C4 repeat this morning had the lottery advert in it  )


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Surely the most alarming thing here is that so many of you watch Big Brother    

btw, happened to me too overnight, my recording of Letterman at around 1am was an hour of channel 999.


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

It's the missus that watches it, honest ! 

TBH as long as the TiVo records BB and Corrie then she thinks it's the best gadget I ever bought. If it fails to record either then I'm dead


----------



## johnscott99 (Sep 23, 2002)

Mine reset, but we were time shifting - so only missed about 10 minutes - probably missed Glynn producing some gases   

Had to dust off the sky remote and find batteries - tskkk!


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

ozsat said:


> There only send resets around 4-5am - if you box resets at any other time then it has detected a fault itself (or is overheating).


Any power cut of more than about 200ms will make the Sky box reboot and after doing so it will always go to channel 998. Power surges may do the same.


----------



## Psioneer (Aug 2, 2002)

Just done it again - 5pm - only difference was that Sky was on 102 BBC2, and TiVo tried to change channel to 982 BBC1 East to record one of it's suggestions.

Interestingly, when I cancelled the recording, the Skybox reverted to the original ch102 (but TiVo still thought it was 982) - I wonder if this is indicative of Sky trying a fix (and not getting it quite right)?


----------

